# KRAZY KUTTING



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

*Get your custom made chrome rims
for only $350 for the pair plus shipping.
Give us a call at 928.726.2958 ask for Roy.

*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

what happend to the old topic


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

What happen to the other topic?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

We are having Roy handle this topic there is alot of stuff we haven't had on here because we didn't have enoug time and i want to make sure we get off on the right foot in 2013. There is alot of bikes out there that need custom parts and we got them, so we are starting a new topic that Roy will be able to service you guy's on and keep you all updted. Please help us get our name out so we can get more parts out there.

Thanks 
handle bars startign at $250 chrome








Custom spinning pedals starting at $100 a set Chrome








Custom sprokets any thing you like








Cool seat posts








Even custom pedal car parts








Try us out you won't be dissappointed


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

I wonder if you can make them wheels with our club logo lowrider style bike club?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> I wonder if you can make them wheels with our club logo lowrider style bike club?


For sure no problem give us a call and we can do that for you
(928)750-2325 ask for Roy


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> I wonder if you can make them wheels with our club logo lowrider style bike club?


Pm Sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

GET YOUR CUSTOM BIKE PARTS AND PENDANTS!!!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Chrome sprokets starting at $60 ea


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> Chrome sprokets starting at $60 ea


Is dat the only ones u got bro i need a 3.5 sprocket


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Is dat the only ones u got bro i need a 3.5 sprocket


We have alot more designs. If you get us a sample of the 3.5 we can re create it and then add a design. Give us a call on monday call (928)750-2325 ask for Roy


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

GET YOUR THEME BIKE PARTS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

GET YOUR CUSTOM BIKE SPROCKETS, SISSY BARS AND STEERING WHEELS!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Get your custom made handle bars starting at $250 and up.


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Custom bike pedals and for pedal cars!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have a question. Why is it called Krazy kutting?


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I have a question. Why is it called Krazy kutting?


Cause of the KRAZY work we do bro :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


> Cause of the KRAZY work we do bro :thumbsup:


Do you have any pics of the crazy stuff?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


> Cause of the KRAZY work we do bro :thumbsup:


Really I had a Truck called Krazy Kreation truck of the year a few times. On that truck I had plates I made on the hydros and called them Krazy Hydros, On the engine the TPI plate reads Krazy Engine, and in the interior I had a plate that read Krazy Audio. I called it Krazy Kutting after my truck. from there we do every type of cutting possible and Cutting is what we do. We Kut with Plasma, Laser, Water, CNC Milling, Grinder, Even Cut with sandpaper. So it was the best name that we thought people would remember us by. Sorry for the long explanation you asked.


----------



## B.A. 213 (Nov 25, 2011)

im sure will will in contact soon i got a new club coming up on a rise nd we gunna need a plauqe soon....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

MANDO UR KRAZY


mandoemex said:


> Really I had a Truck called Krazy Kreation truck of the year a few times. On that truck I had plates I made on the hydros and called them Krazy Hydros, On the engine the TPI plate reads Krazy Engine, and in the interior I had a plate that read Krazy Audio. I called it Krazy Kutting after my truck. from there we do every type of cutting possible and Cutting is what we do. We Kut with Plasma, Laser, Water, CNC Milling, Grinder, Even Cut with sandpaper. So it was the best name that we thought people would remember us by. Sorry for the long explanation you asked.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

*TTMFT *:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Do you have any pics of the crazy stuff?


Here one of many


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

im a satisfied customer keep it up bro:thumbsup:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> im a satisfied customer keep it up bro:thumbsup:


Thanks bro thank you for the business


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

CUSTOM SEAT PANS AND POSTS !!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*TTMFT KRAZY KUTTING*


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

*Custom Forks Chrome, Engraved or Two Tone!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HOW MUCH FOR THOSE CROME N INGRAVED FORKS? LOOKS BADD ASS


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

*CUSTOM SISSY BARS!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

CUSTOM FORKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

mandoemex said:


> Really I had a Truck called Krazy Kreation truck of the year a few times. On that truck I had plates I made on the hydros and called them Krazy Hydros, On the engine the TPI plate reads Krazy Engine, and in the interior I had a plate that read Krazy Audio. I called it Krazy Kutting after my truck. from there we do every type of cutting possible and Cutting is what we do. We Kut with Plasma, Laser, Water, CNC Milling, Grinder, Even Cut with sandpaper. So it was the best name that we thought people would remember us by. Sorry for the long explanation you asked.


i remember as a kid going to rudys shop in salinas an he woould show me the stuff he did to your truck i was shocked how tight it was an all i seen at that time was the cab an interior molded an candied with the wing doors an a bad ass molded an candied frame he told me it was for a guy in yuma i will say it was one of my faverite trucks ever built there was also a guy who brought a monte carlo from AZ that was radical it would have been a good contender but never seen it finished


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> i remember as a kid going to rudys shop in salinas an he woould show me the stuff he did to your truck i was shocked how tight it was an all i seen at that time was the cab an interior molded an candied with the wing doors an a bad ass molded an candied frame he told me it was for a guy in yuma i will say it was one of my faverite trucks ever built there was also a guy who brought a monte carlo from AZ that was radical it would have been a good contender but never seen it finished


Damn that was a long time ago Rudy was bad ass to bad he stopped painting. Thanks Bro I appreciate the compliments of my truck Santi said he took care of you. Thanks for being patient on the sproket re do.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

mandoemex said:


> Damn that was a long time ago Rudy was bad ass to bad he stopped painting. Thanks Bro I appreciate the compliments of my truck Santi said he took care of you. Thanks for being patient on the sproket re do.


No thank you my doughter has been bugging me for it ive been telling her you guys been working on it when I get that one ill send you the one you loaned back to you guys thanks again bro


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

CUSTOM RIMS FOR BIKES, PEDALS CARS, PLANES AND MUCH MORE...!!!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Can u make some astro supremes looking pedal car wheels ???


----------



## jusrush808 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey bro u offer gold plating


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Can u make some astro supremes looking pedal car wheels ???


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

jusrush808 said:


> Hey bro u offer gold plating


Yes we do.

PM sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

CUSTOM HANDLE BARS - FORKS - SPROCKETS - BIKE STEERING WHEELS!!!!!!!!


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


> CUSTOM HANDLE BARS - FORKS - SPROCKETS - BIKE STEERING WHEELS!!!!!!!!


this portrait piece is BADASS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I agree thats bad ass


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

kajumbo said:


> this portrait piece is BADASS


Agreed now that's some Krazy kutting.
The platter is going to have a nervous wreck with them fine edges on the buffer...
lol


----------



## ishtar (May 22, 2012)

I cant wait to see my stuff done....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

How much for the angry birds sprocket? How long would it take to get to El Mirage AZ?


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> How much for the angry birds sprocket? How long would it take to get to El Mirage AZ?


PM Sent


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


> CUSTOM HANDLE BARS - FORKS - SPROCKETS - BIKE STEERING WHEELS!!!!!!!!


oh shit theres gonna be a whole lot of jenni themed bikes and cars this yr :banghead:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> oh shit theres gonna be a whole lot of jenni themed bikes and cars this yr :banghead:


She's going to be the new Selena


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

elspock84 said:


> oh shit theres gonna be a whole lot of jenni themed bikes and cars this yr :banghead:


I was thinking the same thing the other day


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> oh shit theres gonna be a whole lot of jenni themed bikes and cars this yr :banghead:


Oh snap i thought that was Che Guevara


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

elspock84 said:


> oh shit theres gonna be a whole lot of jenni themed bikes and cars this yr :banghead:


Dats jenni i though dat was a guy whit long hair


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

I thought Che also


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT Roy gets down


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey roy those 3 guy's that commented about the badass Picture you made out of metal i'm sure no one could even get close to that detail need to pay more when they order remember there names and charge them 20% more.

Lincoln Sal
Childhood dreams salinas
kajumbo

and charge Mr widow maker 100% extra


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> Hey roy those 3 guy's that commented about the badass Picture you made out of metal i'm sure no one could even get close to that detail need to pay more when they order remember there names and charge them 20% more.
> 
> Lincoln Sal
> Childhood dreams salinas
> ...


So i get 20% offf


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I got u mando. Shit I thaught we were friends.


mandoemex said:


> Hey roy those 3 guy's that commented about the badass Picture you made out of metal i'm sure no one could even get close to that detail need to pay more when they order remember there names and charge them 20% more.
> 
> Lincoln Sal
> Childhood dreams salinas
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> Hey roy those 3 guy's that commented about the badass Picture you made out of metal i'm sure no one could even get close to that detail need to pay more when they order remember there names and charge them 20% more.
> 
> Lincoln Sal
> Childhood dreams salinas
> ...


:h5: now thats wh&t im talking about,buddy. Ill be ordering more parts come FEBURARY. TTT KRAZYKUTTING


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :h5: now thats wh&t im talking about,buddy. Ill be ordering more parts come FEBURARY. TTT KRAZYKUTTING


it is February bro. Order up


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> So i get 20% offf


Yes sir if we charge you 140 %


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

kajumbo said:


> it is February bro. Order up


:h5:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> So i get 20% offf



a ti te van a cobrar mas nomas por q eres joto


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> a ti te van a cobrar mas nomas por q eres joto


Raider calm down


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Raider calm down


se me olvido q luego :finger:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

*GET YOUR THEME BIKE GOING!!!!!!
*


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

*JUST A FEW OF THE BIKES WITH OUR CUSTOM WORK!!!
*


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

good pics but i see one missn lol keep up the good work bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Pedals angry birds - pedal car steering wheel - monster high bat pedal car windshield
and more custom projects!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Looking good RoyTTMFT


----------



## ishtar (May 22, 2012)

I got my sprocket in and i love it thanks lot guys


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


> Pedals angry birds - pedal car steering wheel - monster high bat pedal car windshield
> and more custom projects!!!


How much for a pedal car steering wheel like the duck one but just chromd no engraving


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

furby714 said:


> How much for a pedal car steering wheel like the duck one but just chromd no engraving


pm sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

*CUSTOM CHROME RIMS STARTING AT $400 A PAIR !!!!!!!!
*


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

How Much For Custom Engraved Sprocket?


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

PM SENT


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

*CUSTOM SEAT PAN STARTING AT $250!!!
*


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Mando, are you going to Yuma show this weekend?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Fish of AZ said:


> Hey Mando, are you going to Yuma show this weekend?


Yes sir we will be there


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

*PEDAL CARS CUSTOM PARTS!!!!
*









*CUSTOM BIKE PARTS!!!!
*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


> *CUSTOM SEAT PAN STARTING AT $250!!!
> *


$250 plated or raw?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

To
The
Top
Krazy Kutting! :thumbsup:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

John(ATX)


Saying Yall Engraving Cranks $50 Febuary Special?:dunno:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> $250 plated or raw?


$250 chrome bro.


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> John(ATX)
> 
> 
> Saying Yall Engraving Cranks $50 Febuary Special?:dunno:


PM sent


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> John(ATX)
> 
> 
> Saying Yall Engraving Cranks $50 Febuary Special?:dunno:


Soois this said tru


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> John(ATX)
> 
> 
> Saying Yall Engraving Cranks $50 Febuary Special?:dunno:


atx????


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

always top quality!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Is that oklahoma name plate for something current


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

*PLAQUES, PENDANTS, CAR PARTS, BIKE PARTS, AND MUCH MORE KRAZY KUTTING!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CUTTY LOKO 83 (Oct 6, 2010)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Man i cant see pics anymore :thumbsdown: my phone lame


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

them pc parts are badass homie :thumbsup:will be hitting yall up soon


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


>


​LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

NEW PARTS COMING OUT SOON !!! THEY R LOOKING GOOD JOB BRO


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

How much for a 20" bike turntable?


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> How much for a 20" bike turntable?


PM Sent


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

Looking forward to getting my parts TTT


----------



## TucsonMC86 (Mar 7, 2012)

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> How much for a 20" bike turntable?


X2???


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT PARTS COMIN OUT TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

PLAQUES & LOWRIDER PARTS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Plz tell me that ViejitoS plaque its not the one i orderer.


KrazyKuttingRoy said:


> PLAQUES & LOWRIDER PARTS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Cali-Dreamin

PM Sent


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


>


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Do you have any turntable motors for sale, the last one we had we got from Mando around 10 years ago. We just need the motor and the shaft, if so I can drive to the shop and pick it up we live in Imperial valley.


----------



## Malvado509 (Jun 15, 2011)

How much would custom forks for a 16in bike be?


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

VENOM89 said:


> Do you have any turntable motors for sale, the last one we had we got from Mando around 10 years ago. We just need the motor and the shaft, if so I can drive to the shop and pick it up we live in Imperial valley.


Pm sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Malvado509 said:


> How much would custom forks for a 16in bike be?


Pm sent


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

bump for beautiful work.....just got back from visiting .....nice shop....good people...and the work is top notch quality .....


----------



## PAYAZO (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey how you doing juzt wondering watz going on with my part? Next week is gonna be 3 months thank you


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

PAYAZO said:


> Hey how you doing juzt wondering watz going on with my part? Next week is gonna be 3 months thank you


I am very sorry you haven't received your seat post. I talked to Santiago he is supposed to contact you. We don't usually screw up like this part was cut and its in process. Feel free to pm me if you don't get taken care of. Again we at the shop are very sorry and understand how important it is for everyone to get there parts . Thanks bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Mando u get my pm


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Just got pmd back


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey could yall make a custom crown with a cage on each side? If so how much would it be both raw and chromed? Im just trying to get some idea of prices.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

To
The
Top!


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Justin-Az said:


> Hey could yall make a custom crown with a cage on each side? If so how much would it be both raw and chromed? Im just trying to get some idea of prices.


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


> PM Sent


PM Replied


----------



## MKR (Mar 18, 2012)

Justin-Az said:


> Hey could yall make a custom crown with a cage on each side? If so how much would it be both raw and chromed? Im just trying to get some idea of prices.


 X2 Could you also let me know..... Thanks...


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

MKR said:


> X2 Could you also let me know..... Thanks...


PM Sent


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

How much for some forks raw or chrome and what's the wait time for it?


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

dee_5o5 said:


> How much for some forks raw or chrome and what's the wait time for it?


Pm sent


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT !!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

i hope that patient isnt copied bRO , 
those rims are on CELIAS EVIL WAYS ,


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Are u guys going to be at MESA


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Are u guys going to be at MESA


pm sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE (Aug 20, 2008)

NICE WORK I WOULD LIKE TO SEE YOU GUYS DO A WHOLE TRIKE KIT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT CAN'T WAIT TO SEE SOME NEW PARTS !!!


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

I like want I see !!!!


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

any up dats on the reast of my parts Roy for monster high pc


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> any up dats on the reast of my parts Roy for monster high pc


Pm Sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

how much to make a coaster brake arm like this in chrome?


----------



## BigD Martinez (May 22, 2013)

Can u do head badges


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Justin-Az said:


> how much to make a coaster brake arm like this in chrome?


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

BigD Martinez said:


> Can u do head badges


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


> Custom bike pedals and for pedal cars!!!


How much do custom pedal car pedals cost?


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Justin-Az said:


> How much do custom pedal car pedals cost?


PM Sent


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

When will I get my gooseneck.?


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

CUSTOM BIKE PARTS AND MORE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Nice looking parts


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

oiga compa komo kuanto me saldra los forks y el sisi bar mas o meno cromados soy de aki san luis az kuanto mas o menos deme una idea de kuanta feria


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

cruising oldies said:


> oiga compa komo kuanto me saldra los forks y el sisi bar mas o meno cromados soy de aki san luis az kuanto mas o menos deme una idea de kuanta feria


PM Sent


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


>


 Nice


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

looks sweet thanx Roy


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

how much for a small maybe 8inch bike plaque for 12 inch bike.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Anything in Phoenix Cardinals or in zombies I have 2 boys that want to do there bikes in both these themes


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Whats a pair of forks runnin and whats the turn around time


----------



## corazonazteca (Jun 17, 2013)

How much for pedals


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

My95Fleety said:


> how much for a small maybe 8inch bike plaque for 12 inch bike.


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

brn2ridelo said:


> Anything in Phoenix Cardinals or in zombies I have 2 boys that want to do there bikes in both these themes


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> Whats a pair of forks runnin and whats the turn around time


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

corazonazteca said:


> How much for pedals
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


>



How Much For The $ Seat


----------



## Cvigil (Feb 2, 2014)

Pot leaf chain wheel?


CVIGIL
OREGONIZED NATIVES
BC


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm looking to get some parts done for my daughters pedal car. I want to go with a Monster High theme and am open to ideas. What would be the best way to get the ball rolling on this?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

silent7905 said:


> I'm looking to get some parts done for my daughters pedal car. I want to go with a Monster High theme and am open to ideas. What would be the best way to get the ball rolling on this?


:thumbsup:


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

silent7905 said:


> I'm looking to get some parts done for my daughters pedal car. I want to go with a Monster High theme and am open to ideas. What would be the best way to get the ball rolling on this?


TTT


----------



## Machuca20 (Jul 21, 2013)

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> How Much For The $ Seat


How much are the rims


----------



## Machuca20 (Jul 21, 2013)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


>




How much for the rims


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Anything in Phoenix Cardinals or in zombies I have 2 boys that want to do there bikes in both these themes


Lol damn those are both of my sons' bike themes


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Machuca20 said:


> How much for the rims


pm sent


----------



## julz805 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm building a pedal car for my Lil boy how can I see what kind of parts u have


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

Looking for a turn table for my sons 20" bike was pointed in yalls direction please pm me with any info thanks!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

got my turntable from krazy kutting , works perfectly


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

Justin-Az that came out nice bro!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

DALLAS-G said:


> Justin-Az that came out nice bro!


Thanks


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------

